

Ask HN: Tools for deploying combined/minifed js/css - hogu

What are your favorite tools to automate incorporating combined and minified css and js into your html when you deploy projects?
======
apsurd
<http://requirejs.org/>

It's not the easiest thing to learn but AMD is a very progressive javascript
development strategy that I would not classify as a fad. i.e. good to know!

------
hogu
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3418468>

I ended up writing that

------
dominiek23
I use juicer, works pretty well!

------
bmelton
If I'm using Django, I really like django-compressor[1].

If I'm using Flask, I really like Flask Assets[2].

[1] -
[http://django_compressor.readthedocs.org/en/latest/index.htm...](http://django_compressor.readthedocs.org/en/latest/index.html)

[2] - <http://flask-assets.readthedocs.org/en/latest/index.html>

